# نصل الأرض بالسماء



## makala

ما معنى "نصل الأرض بالسماء والدنيا بالآخرة"؟

والعبادة شاملة لكل ناحية من نواحي الحياة سواء كان سياسية أو اجتماعية أو أخلاقية تتعلق بالمسجد والسوق والحاكم والمحكوم وتكون في العسر واليسر والمنشط والمكره بها نصل الأرض بالسماء والدنيا بالآخرة.


----------



## Mejeed

الذي أفهمه .. أن العبادة هي وسيلة اتصال العباد الذين هم في الأرض بربهم وإلههم الذي في السماء.


----------

